
Telegram's down - Smirnoff
https://www.rt.com/news/422655-telegram-down-offline-messaging/
======
Smirnoff
Lots of local services in Central Asia depend on it for communication and
operations via telegram bots.

We just lost hundreds of orders during lunch rush hour. Users couldn't place
orders via bots. The orders that were placed via mobile app or website were
still sent to managers via Telegram bots. Of course, restaurant managers
didn't see the orders and couriers didn't get anything as a result.

But that's nothing compared to our neighboring bot only taxi service. I think
they lost thousands of orders and hundreds of drivers didn't get paid. Lesson
learned: don't put all your eggs in one basket.

------
k0te
eggs are not at all. think about backup systems, and if you do not do that, I
will lose faith in humanity

